# Dirt Magazine eMTB Feature



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty cool and extensive. https://dirtmountainbike.com/e-bikes


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting. Good articles. I have always loved how Dirt is so straightforward. Surprisingly, they don't seem to have any comments on the articles themselves. I would've expected some more pinkbike-like vitriol.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

"Now the ‘turbo’ mode is most associated with lazy riding but the reality is you are climbing so rapidly there is the tendency to go through the gears to reach the maximum pedal assist speed – about 29kph. That’s pretty rapid climbing. The climbing heart rate for the Trek even surpassed that for a standard mtb climb but the time was more than halved."

So much for the, "nobody is going to climb crazy fast" thing...

-Walt


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

C'mon Walt, thats only 18mph on a climb, barely moving. 

"So just think, on such a climb you’d get seven dh runs per hour on an e-mtb whilst the standard bike would get you about three factoring in a minute breather on the top of each two to three minute descent."

It's a good thing there's no correlation between the amount of use and impact on a trail. Oh wait, there is.

Have you all been fibbing? I thought they were slower downhill. 

"The times were startling. That the powered down e-mtb was quicker totally threw us and clearly led to more testing, however the results were consistent with different bikes and different weather conditions."

"But just remember the times are with ‘power off’ because with power on there’s simply no question they are faster."

Maybe all you guys are slow?


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I find with the boost applied I can roll over the top carrying big momentum...
...so regular pedaling is just that "inefficient" As usual one rolls up the top of a big climb and has to shift and get rolling up to speed again on the descent. Whereas the E is already rolling over and accelerating even further.

E bikes are just more efficient at maintaining momentum!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

NEPMTBA said:


> E bikes are just more efficient at maintaining momentum!


Amazing! Space ships are even more efficient at maintaining momentum though.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Walt said:


> "Now the 'turbo' mode is most associated with lazy riding but the reality is you are climbing so rapidly there is the tendency to go through the gears to reach the maximum pedal assist speed - about 29kph. That's pretty rapid climbing. The climbing heart rate for the Trek even surpassed that for a standard mtb climb but the time was more than halved."
> 
> So much for the, "nobody is going to climb crazy fast" thing...
> 
> -Walt


A few years ago, on my road ride to my trails, I would get passed by an old guy on an ebike as I climbed a decent pitch. I remember wanting to reach over and bidgesmack him.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Walt said:


> So much for the, "nobody is going to climb crazy fast" thing...
> 
> -Walt


And none of those bikes were hacked [yet].


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

They lost me in the first video when the 2 guys both skidded through the switchbacks.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

This is who is going to be buying e-bikes, guys. Not slow nice polite folks. Get ready.

-Walt


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> Amazing! Space ships are even more efficient at maintaining momentum though.


Do you ever add anything helpful to a thread?

I'm getting sick of your negative reaction to threads.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Some threads are more negative than others. The webz sometimes bring out lots of different opinions. Not all positive. Hence the discussion forums. And HAPPY friday.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

leeboh said:


> Some threads are more negative than others. The webz sometimes bring out lots of different opinions. Not all positive. Hence the discussion forums. And HAPPY friday.


Discussion is one thing but repetitive nonsense is out of order especially where the poster just keeps at it in many different threads! Not on my watch! I have the "Delete" button!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, point taken.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep , good article. I recently bought a Levo & after playing around with various settings,
I run it between 20% & 40% assist. 
This seems to be good for the knees & I get to ride double the amount of DH trails to my MTBs in the same time. 
For where I ride/live it's fantastic.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

NEPMTBA said:


> Do you ever add anything helpful to a thread?
> 
> I'm getting sick of your negative reaction to threads.


I apologize, I knew I should have left that one alone. Honestly I was only joking about the obvious nature of your statement and meant no harm but I can see how it could be interpreted differently.

In my defense though I don't make it a habit to throw around negativity and I think my posts prove that. Never contribute anything useful? Check my recent posts and I believe you'll see otherwise.


----------



## McRoberts is Back! (Aug 9, 2016)

I thought the spaceship comment was on the money, haters gonna....

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

They may be much faster uphill but that actually makes them much more safe. If I am not so winded when I pass hikers I will have more energy to move the bike around, my arms wont be so tired....or some nonsense.


----------

